#ubuntu-uos-convergence 2015-11-02
* You're now known as ubuntulog2
<Pici> .
#ubuntu-uos-convergence 2015-11-03
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-convergence to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/convergence/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/03/%23ubuntu-uos-convergence.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-convergence to: Track: Convergence | 16.04 LTS Desktop QA plan | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22587/1604-lts-desktop-qa-plan/
 * willcooke will update the HO details for people who want to be in the video shortly....#
<willcooke> ok, hangout details updates
<willcooke> *updated
<willcooke> for those of you who want to be in the video....
<willcooke> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdE9YG3Rc3RGqTfM8mf5-cDCc8-4MuDU6OpPFZTwdDabk4RxQ?hl=en-GB&authuser=0
<elopio> Hello.
<willcooke> just getting everything set up....
<balloons> starting in 3, 2, 1 . . .
<Laney> hi
<Laney> what?!?!?!
<balloons> we've assigned everything to you, no worries Laney
<qengho> Don't we have some real-phone testing? I remember something from ara ~2 weeks ago.
<Laney> I just heard something about the HWE stuff
<Laney> but didn't catch what was being said
<ianorlin> there are also manual tests for servers I don't see run that often on the dailies
<willcooke> Laney, you were wondering if we could use the HW Cert tests to gate 16.04
<Laney> oh right
<Laney> we have this pending -> current thing
<Laney> I wonder why you wouldn't hook as much as possible into that
<dupingping> about HW cert, 12.04 is wider than 14.04
<dupingping> 14.04 will be wider than 16.04?
<willcooke> Laney, right -  I don't know what sort of "status" we can get from the HW Cert boxes and if that can be tied in to LP automatically
<willcooke> but yes, we should
 * Laney nods
<Laney> omg
<Laney> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/wily/view/Smoke%20Testing/job/wily-desktop-amd64-smoke-default/
<Laney> that
<Laney> probably lagging behind you
<Laney> sorry
<Laney> I would make it not spit out an email...
<Laney> or, additionally some json file or whatever
<Laney> it would need to be triggerable on new images
<davmor2> welcome brendand
<Laney> let me grab my headphones and come on
<willcooke> Laney, thx
<Laney> the strange men have left now
<wililupy> Thank you.
<elopio> bye
<balloons> thanks all :-)
<brendand> Laney, this is a good source of info - https://launchpad.net/checkbox-satellite
<brendand> Laney, it's got all the logic used by the certification team for installs
<Laney> ty
<Laney> I got SSOed :P
<dupingping> have done meeting? Please look http://people.ubuntu.com/~dupingping86/ and http://people.ubuntu.com/~dupingping86/trusty.html for HW Cert.
<brendand> SSO = Suddenly Signed Out
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-convergence to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/convergence/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/03/%23ubuntu-uos-convergence.html
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-convergence to: Track: Convergence | Kubuntu Xenial Planning | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22602/kubuntu-xenial-planning/
<Rick_Timmis> Hola Chico's
<sgclark2> hiyas
<Rick_Timmis> Hey sgclark2
<mhall119> hi Rick_Timmis, sgclark2
 * Rick_Timmis Waves and Grins
<sgclark2> hello
<mhall119> who's hosting the hangout?
<sgclark2> yofel
<wxl> hey folks
<Rick_Timmis> o/
<mhall119> cool, yofel do you know how to put the video and hangout links into summit?
<sgclark2> Between allergies and lack of sleep I am not fit for human consumption
<mhall119> ugh, allergens are hitting our place hard all of a sudden too
<Rick_Timmis> sgclark2: {{{{HUGS}}}}}}
<yofel> mhall119: no
<mhall119> yofel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS/Sessions tells how, or you can just PM them to me and I'll update it
<mhall119> or post them here, I guess there's no need to PM
<wxl> someone ping me when we're up :)
<yofel> ok, give me a sec
<sgclark2> hiyas wxl
<wxl> hai sgclark2 :)
<marco-parillo> Is there a video or IRC only?
<Ridgewing> dunno ping mhall119
<mhall119> yofel is getting it setup, give him a few minutes
<Ridgewing> Should be an open video ..
<Ridgewing> can anyone join ?
<alleeUOS2> hi
<sgclark2> hello
<mhall119> yofel: ping me if you need help or if you need me to host the hangout
<yofel> mhall119: can you please do it?
<mhall119> yup, give me a couple minutes to set up
<yofel> I got as far as youtube telling me to verify my account *-.-
<clivejo2> probably doesn't believe your age :P
<mhall119> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYe8_qHwGDAJy7i0Ns3nPmxiHaCK6Tm5h2Cr6FWb9IjJXSDHEw?hl=en&authuser=0 is the hangout for anybody who wants to be on air
<Rick_Timmis> I've had that happen to me too right on cue for a show
<mhall119> can you guys join the hangout?
<MarcoAParillo> Not in FF. Will try google-chrome.
<wxl> does hangouts not work in ff?
<wxl> darn freedom haters
 * wxl kids, as he uses google-chrome exclusively :)
<wxl> ah something's moving
<mhall119> wxl: it's hit or miss with firefox, I always use Chrome for hangouts these days
<sgclark2> link again
<Ridgewing> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYe8_qHwGDAJy7i0Ns3nPmxiHaCK6Tm5h2Cr6FWb9IjJXSDHEw?hl=en&authuser=0
<sgclark2> please
<wxl> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/onair/watch?hid=hoaevent/chaqbkhl79mnqv56rh9la8teicg&ytl=fgMjIXTdzbQ&wpsrc=yta
<wxl> i think
<wxl> you should just be able to go to the video and click the link
<marco-parillo> Now I see the video in google-chrome.
<kde_fan_2k2015> © Canonical Ltd., Ubuntu Community
<wxl> whoa
<mhall119> kde_fan_2k2015: ?
<wxl> Kiera is like in a tunnel covered in fog.
<kde_fan_2k2015> mistake
<kde_fan_2k2015> i paste wrong window
<Ridgewing> wxl, yeah, I can't do the video, I don't have the bandwidth.
<Ridgewing> Wow .. this realy is an old audio video.
<Ridgewing> **sans old for odd.
<frecel> what kind of a load are we talking about?
<mhall119> it would be cool if you could use Juju to spin up a bunch of servers, run the workload, and tear it down as soon as it's done
<yofel> indeed
<mhall119> maybe jcastro can help with that
<Ridgewing> QUESTION: Will Plasma 5 be in Kubuntu 16.04 as standard ?
<marco-parillo> It already is.
<clivejo2> can santa help out on that?
<marco-parillo> The question is 5.x (coordinating with upstream).
<Ridgewing> marco-parillo: Is Plasma 6 being worked on ? what is the address ?
<mhall119> jcastro or marcoceppi
<marco-parillo> I have heard nothing about Plasma 6. I think the Plasma team is working now on Plasma 5.5 due Tue 2015-12-08 (https://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/Plasma_5)
<Ridgewing> ok cheers.
<clivejo2> had Jonathan not a mobile kci setup on scaleway?
<clivejo2> for arm?
<mhall119> is there still someone with upload rights in Kubuntu?
<mhall119> archive uploads that is
<Ridgewing> I'm happy to join the Kubuntu team BTW.
<sgclark2> yofel and I do , but not all
<alleeUOS2> how does one join the hangout?  I can only watch it :-(
<Ridgewing> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/onair/watch?hid=hoaevent/chaqbkhl79mnqv56rh9la8teicg&ytl=fgMjIXTdzbQ&wpsrc=yta
<alleeUOS2> Ridgewing: thx that's what I'm using.  You see me in the but it seems I can't participate
<clivejo2> need people
<clivejo2> packaging etc
<mhall119> if you want help recruiting new contributors, both the community team and community council would be more than happy to help
<clivejo2> but also documentation on how people can help, if and when they got time
<wxl> i'd be happy to round up some testers if needed. just let me know.
<wxl> i can also probably get some docs people and perhaps some bug triagers
<wxl> potentially i can help with server maintenance
<frecel> I think having clear instructions on how to help, where the help is needed would be good
<TJ-> Documenting the developer processes would help - in detail - so newcomers can figure it out and get up to sepeed (which source repos, where/what/how to upload, patch rules, which servers/access to, how to interact with CI, etc.)
<frecel> I think there are people out there who would be willing to help but they don't know where to start
<frecel> there should be a big "Get involved" button on kubuntu.org
<TJ-> True; even shadowing IRC for months doesn't help, and much of the knolwedge is word-of-mouth fragments hard to work out what is authorative
<clivejo2> for me personally I think the KCC needs to be more involved, provide leadership in a way
<wxl> QUESTION: is the only issue that of having developers?
<clivejo2> I cant hear mhall
<wxl> mhall119 has been infected by dpm
<mhall119> microphone works a lot better when it's not on the top of my head :)
<marco-parillo> wxl: I believe if we have developers / packagers creating new and shiny, that will attract folks who want to test and publicize the new and shiny. Also having critical mass to look at bugs would encourge folks to write bugs. When you hear a random complaint, and ask what is the bug number, you frequently get 'I tried a couple of times, and I got WONTFIX or no response at all.'
<ovidiu-florin> How do I join the hangout?
<ovidiu-florin> or I don't?
<shadeslayer> sgclark2: ^
<shadeslayer> Or maybe mhall119 ^
<TJ-> there's rarely a point in Kubuntu bugs since the direction is usually to report upstream.
<mhall119> ovidiu-florin: shadeslayer: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYe8_qHwGDAJy7i0Ns3nPmxiHaCK6Tm5h2Cr6FWb9IjJXSDHEw?hl=en&authuser=0
<shadeslayer> mhall119: I'm too exhausted to join, listening passively
<shadeslayer> I've had a full day
<mhall119> np
<Ridgewing> k
<shadeslayer> one more image to test xD
<ovidiu-florin> mhall119: thank you
<wxl> marco-parillo: i know a few folks interested in packaging. maybe a little hangout to walk people through the process would help
<mhall119> ovidiu-florin: np
<shadeslayer> I doubt its feasible with the low man power
<mhall119> can the translations packages not just be included in the current ISOs?
<sgclark2> we are short on packagers, not really testers
<shadeslayer> mhall119: size limits iirc
<ovidiu-florin> what's about the django CMS?
<ovidiu-florin> what's that about?
<mhall119> shadeslayer: is it using a full DVD already?
<shadeslayer> Which are artificial at best at the moment
<shadeslayer> mhall119: no I think the idea was to keep the size as low as possible
<mhall119> ovidiu-florin: I was offering ot talk about what django cms has to offer as a possible wiki alternative
<sgclark2> ovidiu-florin: for a wiki, folks feel moving to kde fractured us
<shadeslayer> mhall119: it's completely self imposed afaik
<ahoneybun> sup
<yofel> hey
<sgclark2> hi
<Ridgewing> hiya !
 * mhall119 isn't going to recommend moinmoin for anything, ever :)
<wxl> amen mhall119
<wxl> moinmoin suckxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<shadeslayer> I haven't used it in 2 years now \o/
<mhall119> lucky
<wxl> hahahh
<sgclark2> yikes
<mhall119> getting people contributing to docs using the bzr/launchpad workflow is a good way to transition them into contributing code using the same :)
<sgclark2> lol
<clivejo2> 3rd that
<yofel> lets make that the git/launchpad workflow ;)
<mhall119> for reference, http://opensource.com/business/15/6/why-ubuntu-developer-portal-moved-djangocms contains a lot of our reasons for using django CMS over alternatives like rst
<mhall119> notes: http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1511-kubuntu-xenial-planning
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-convergence to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/convergence/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/03/%23ubuntu-uos-convergence.html
<clivejo2> was the printer auto detection ever looked at?
<shadeslayer> OK I'm done, cya later
<yofel> cya
<mhall119> if you want to use ubuntuonair.com for public hangouts, we can do that
<clivejo2> is there any way the Kubuntu CC can be more active and have a more leadership role?
<sgclark2> +1
<sgclark2> ^
<clivejo2> the community needs a strong leadership to rally behind
<mhall119> vote for sgclark2 when the CC voting starts :)
 * ahoneybun thinks sgclark2 will hurt mhall119
<sgclark2> !!
<ahoneybun> XD
<yofel> XD
<sgclark2> http://www.scarlettgatelyclark.com
<clivejo2> for example there has been loads of media attention on Jon standing down, but nothing about the new release manager
<sgclark2> that is because we are not entirely clear on the process clivejo2
<kde_fan_2k2015> hmm
<clivejo2> where is the link?
<yofel> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1HnooSpzP9p9cvql8GEQe7J-A1rNLq8qpRs_cH_gaZIk/edit#gid=0
<clivejo2> thanks yofel
<clivejo2> ovidiu-florin: totally agree
<clivejo2> video drivers, getting printers to work
<clivejo2> plasma crashing or slow for some reason
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: FYI: there's a thing called checkinstall in the archive, that tries to make a .deb out of "make install" so you can try to install such custom software in a more-or-less sane way
<frecel> I think users need to be more aware of the fact that there are people actually actively working on fixing bugs, and that their report is not just going into /dev/null
<kde_fan_2k2015> how long is this session for?
<mhall119> kde_fan_2k2015: it was supposed to end 30 minutes ago :)
<mhall119> sounds like it's time to revive 5-a-day
<sgclark2> +1
 * yofel is still in that team :D
<kde_fan_2k2015> mhall119: i say i eat at 8 so my family cook food and now it keep going and going and i hungry LOL
<yofel> those were fun times
<mhall119> kde_fan_2k2015: it's being recorded, so you can watch later
<ahoneybun> mhall119: remember the laptop I had at SELF?
<ahoneybun> we were doing some scripts
<mhall119> the one you were trying to get Unity 8 running on?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> in 15.10 the stylus works out of the box
<ahoneybun> in 15.04 I had to use a fix from a launchpad page
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: http://docs.kubuntu.org/docs/contribute.html
<ahoneybun> http://docs.kubuntu.org/docs/support.html
<yofel> oh ok, yes, that's missing the direct link to the webchat
<ahoneybun> missing?
<clivejo2> who is kiera? IRC handle?
<ahoneybun> http://docs.kubuntu.org/docs/support.html yofel this has it
<yofel> you're assuming that people understand what channel to connect to
<yofel> yofel: http://docs.kubuntu.org/docs/contribute.html has a direct link to the channel
<yofel> erm
<yofel> http://kubuntu.org/community
<yofel> that's what you want
<mhall119> clivejo2: he's Ridgewing I think
<yofel> ok, the contribute page on the docs has the correct link - even if it does a weird external application request instead of the webchat
<ahoneybun> mhall119: that laptop would be nice with Unity 8 lol
<mhall119> ahoneybun: bring it to fossetcon and show it off
<ahoneybun> should I wait till a few days later to grab the latest image?
<ahoneybun> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8DesktopIso?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: no idea, ask in #ubuntu-unity they can give better advice
<Ridgewing> good idea : more often ubuntu podcast
<clivejo2> when you are all together, do another session!
<valorie> uh, did I miss the meeting?
<yofel> valorie: yep, it just finished (after ~50min overtime)
<valorie> wth, time-zone crap
<valorie> grrrr
<yofel> valorie: we're still in the hangout if you want to join
<mhall119> valorie: it's recorded at least
<yofel> we're just off air
<valorie> omg, it looks like I have a dentist appt right now
<valorie> sec
<Ridgewing> Link to kiwiirc : http://www.kiwiirc.com/
<yofel> thanks
<Ridgewing> Did you have that Kubuntu dev irc channel ?
<ahoneybun> Ridgewing: #kubuntu-devel
#ubuntu-uos-convergence 2015-11-04
<elimisteve> Authorization is required to access http://pad.ubuntu.com/uos-1511-convergence-qa
<elimisteve> Either you have not been granted access to this resource or your entitlement has timed out. Please try again.
<elimisteve> ^^ Error I'm getting.  Anyone get this, too?
<elimisteve> from http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22640/convergence-qa/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-convergence to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/convergence/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/04/%23ubuntu-uos-convergence.html
<popey> elimisteve, join https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-convergence to: Track: Convergence | Qt for 16.04 LTS | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22570/qt-for-1604-lts/
<Mirv> ok so if someone wnats to join the hangout, feel free to start up https://plus.google.com/events/c4rl28824pjdubk89ovm2p6279g
<Mirv> mhall119: isn't that 'event' url the one people can use if they want to join to the video call?
<mhall119> Mirv: yes
<mhall119> and the video url is the youtube one
<Mirv> thanks
<Mirv> questions with QUESTION: prefix
<tsdgeos_web> i'll listen
<mhall119> QUESTION: 5 years is a long time to stay on the same version of Qt, has there been any discussion of adding it to the list of things we will upgrade in LTS point releases without using a PPA?
<mhall119> I'm asking more for desktops than phones
<tsdgeos_web> QUESTION: Wouldn't it make more sense to aim for Qt 5.6 that is also going to be an LTS so it's a good match?
<jrjrtgerg> if qt has a good test suite, than backporting it should be easier now with the new SRU procedure
<mhall119> tsdgeos_web: Qt does LTS releases?
<tsdgeos_web> mhall119: Qt 5.6 will be the first
<jrjrtgerg> backporting point releases I mean
<mhall119> tsdgeos_web: brilliant
<vitimiti> Hi
<jrjrtgerg> if we know it's going to be an qt-LTS we can start shipping the beta.. thoughts?
<jrjrtgerg> anyone know how long the QT5.6 LTS is supported for?
<jrjrtgerg> QUESTION: what can we (the community) do to help land qt5.5?
<jrjrtgerg> oh, what's the bug link?
<Mirv> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/QtTesting
<vitimiti> KITTY
<tsdgeos_web> a cat! the internet is happy!
<vitimiti> hahahaha
<vitimiti> I will test it
<tsdgeos_web> QUESTION: For the phone, have we investigated in having two sets of Qt available so that old apps don't break but new apps can use newer Qts?
<vitimiti> I'm on xenial, anyway, I will add the PPA now
<vitimiti> BTW: using the webbrowser-app is gorgeous right now, I'm only missing the ability to download files with it
<jrjrtgerg> I don't see the networking bug you referred to.. on https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+bugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=OPINION&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=IN
<jrjrtgerg> COMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&assignee_option=any&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.bug_commenter=&field.subscriber=&field.tag=qt5.5&field.tags_combinator=ANY&field.status_upstream-empty-marker=1&field.has_cve.used=&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.affects_me.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.has_branches.used=&field.has_branche
<jrjrtgerg> s=on&field.has_no_branches.used=&field.has_no_branches=on&field.has_blueprints.used=&field.has_blueprints=on&field.has_no_blueprints.used=&field.has_no_blueprints=on
<vitimiti> With the ci-train-ppa-service/landing-012 PPA I'm getting an upgrade of 145 packages, and 3 packages removed (which are the calibre suit, basically)
<sgclark2> we need 5.5 now really
<yofel> we'll tell you if we need it, for now we need 5.5 asap
<sgclark2> not yet
<vitimiti> I'm upgrading to 5.5.1, when I'm done I'll reboot and try it out :3
<tsdgeos_web> jrjrtgerg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=qt5.5
<tsdgeos_web> jrjrtgerg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/+bug/1508945
<vitimiti> QUESTION: Since the PPA shouldn't delete pacakges, but calibre gets removed, where can I report it?
<Mirv> thank you, I'm obviously here on IRC still
<jrjrtgerg> thanks!
<vitimiti> Mirv, where can I report the calibre suit being removed by the PPA?
<Mirv> vitimiti: ah, no need to report, I've been working on these xenial packages for the last 3 days so some omissions are still there. but pyqt5 just finished building, I will push calibre and it should be hopefully ready for use within 1h!
<Mirv> vitimiti: I'm aware of all private header using packages that need rebuilds
<vitimiti> Mirv, oh, that's really nice, I'll reinstall it later, then
<tsdgeos> Mirv: it's just a month late, no? https://wiki.qt.io/Qt-5.6-release
<tsdgeos> it's not that terrible
<Mirv> tsdgeos: well it's three months late from what they would want (Apr / Oct cycle) and what we would want, but only one month now late from what they considered "let's make late already beforehand"
<Mirv> tsdgeos: but consider Qt 5.5 was out 1st of July and we still haven't managed to land that. by that example, we wouldn't land Qt 5.6 before April/May
<Mirv> if it takes similar amount of time
<tsdgeos> well we would need to put more effort into it, that's for sure :)
<Mirv> so therefore the hardness to estimate 5.6
<Mirv> tsdgeos: I'd welcome that, but I fear people will have some extremely tight deadline comes January / February due to other priorities :) I'm happy if I find my fears unfounded.
<tsdgeos> yeah there's always other "more pressing stuff"
<tsdgeos> it seems
<vitimiti> Hi again, on Qt 5.5.x
<vitimiti> The global menu for QtCreator stopped working
<vitimiti> It appears, until I click on a menu, then it disappears
<vitimiti> But I still can use it through the Alt key
<Mirv> vitimiti: thanks for testing! the desktop has been less tested than phone, please file a bug against https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/appmenu-qt5/ (and use tag "qt5.5") so that sil2100 can look into that
<vitimiti> I will
<BrianLinuxing2> Question: how stable (overall) do people feel the Ubuntuphones are? I saw one the other week and really liked it.
<Mirv> BrianLinuxing2: if you buy a Ubuntu phone (Bq models currently, I think Meizu may have sold out), it's working pretty stable. I and certainly a lot of others are using it as my only phone, and it serves me well.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-convergence to: Track: Convergence | Developer Desktop Plan 16.04 | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22576/developer-desktop-plan-1604/
<willcooke> hangout details updated in summit
<willcooke> If you are joining the video:  https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYeH-spuCQ64ZSU22T5-bbBTyadsSoxk_ogT9vAXnTefcoiR-w?hl=en-GB&authuser=0
<willcooke> seb128, ^^
<vitimiti> Mirv, I am giving Qt version, lsb-release, qt-creator version, the PPA I'm using, uname -a and Unity version. Would I need anything else?
<willcooke> Trevinho, ^^
<Trevinho> willcooke: yep
<cm-t> hi o/
<vitimiti> Hi, cm-t
<Mirv> vitimiti: just the problem description is pretty much enough, we can get the person behind appmenu-qt5 to test on his own machine
<vitimiti> Nice, I'll post it now
<willcooke> Just getting ready....
<hikiko> hello
<willcooke> For reference:  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-1604-planning-sprint
<mhall119> live!
<Laney> u*o*s and not u*d*s
<mhall119> QUESTION: will these be CLI/service snaps, or GUI/desktop snaps?
<mhall119> \o/
<core_apps_police> this session is only for the unity7?
<mhall119> QUESTION: sorry, one more about snappy apps on the desktop, will these be run under confinement like phone apps, or unconfined like traditional desktop apps?
<willcooke> core_apps_police, yeah, traditional desktop
<jrjrtgerg> yea, let's not call it developer desktop... that seems odd
<Trevinho> http://reqorts.qa.ubuntu.com/reports/rls-mgr/rls-x-incoming-bug-tasks.html
<cm-t> Question, maybe didrock can anwnser: Does umake in long term, can be replaced by the regular snappy installer, or ?
<uuart> QUESTION: it is hard to find unity 7 documentation (for example how to write scopes) because all the old links from askubuntu etc now go to unity 8 docs. will this be fixed so it's still possible to write unity 7 scopes?
<core_apps_police> QUESTION: There will be any change to the default apps?
<mhall119> uuart: it's still possible, but since it's doing away as soon as we can make it go away, we're not really encouraging people to invest in it
<willcooke> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BigDesktopBugScrub
<core_apps_police> uuart: that's quite true... difficult to find documentation on that
<Laney> the incoming list should be triaged
<Laney> by nominating to the "X" series
<Laney> then it goes to rls-x-...
<Laney> rls-x-tracking?
<uuart> mhall119: but it is not going away until 2019! my desktop is using the dash every day and i am not able to customise it because all the docs are for a thing i will not be running for at least two and a half years
<Sweet5hark> seb128: yes, going with 5.1 ...
<seb128> Sweet5hark, thanks
<seb128> willcooke, ^
<mhall119> QUESTION: willcooke, I floated the idea a while back of upgrading Unity 7 to use the new Scopes API, have you been able to evaluate the work required to do that to see if it's feasible?
<willcooke> thx Sweet5hark
<mhall119> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/python/Unity-7.0.html very old API docs for Unity 7 scopes
<mhall119> but no longer tutorials for it
<didrocks> cm-t: also, I plan to be able for ubuntu make to create snappy package in a headless environment. That way, we will deliver directly snaps to user (if the license enable us of course to redistribute the software)
<didrocks> willcooke: FYI ^
<Sweet5hark> seb128, willcooke: ... also LibreOffice will ship with a new default icon theme (breeze instead of human) -- this is already done on xenial as of now ;)
<CheeseBrg> Will the deb version of Ubuntu move to Unity8?
<CheeseBrg> anytime in the future
<kyrofa> CheeseBrg, eventually, but not xenial
<cm-t> didrock: Cool. Thank
<mhall119> willcooke: thanks, that's what I expected
<mhall119> QUESTION: we have an emoji font on the phones, will that be available on the desktop? (saw someone ask on G+ a few days ago)
<cm-t> +1
<vitimiti> +1, too
<mhall119> everyone wants that poop emoji
<mhall119> :)
<vitimiti> hahahaha
<cm-t> 🙊
<Trevinho> 👍
 * mhall119 no longer has an optical drive
<ahoneybunn> o/ balloons
<balloons> ?
<ahoneybunn> balloons: I'm on lunch break
<uuart> QUESTION: can there be emoji support on the ubuntu desktop? (colors, a way to type them easily, use emojione set of icons)
<kyrofa> QUESTION: Will empathy be replaced with something then?
<kyrofa> Or are we just removing chat altogether?
<CheeseBrg> ^
<kyrofa> Because I certainly use it
<kyrofa> And I like the integration
<Laney> Install it from the archive, none of that is going to go away
<jrjrtgerg> QUESTION: additionally will empathy be removed from main?
<kyrofa> Laney, I'm not worried about it going away, I just thought the social apps were important by default
<Laney> Not so much these days
<Laney> Like the popular ones stopped working with third party IM clients
<jrjrtgerg> pidgin is still in main, btw
<seb128> kyrofa, they are, but if they don't support the services users are using it's not useful
<seb128> jrjrtgerg, yeah, but that depends on gtk2...
<uuart> (sorry mhall119 I didn't see your question... i'd like to see colours, and an emoji panel to pop up when in text fields)
<kyrofa> seb128, makes sense, thank you
<Laney> because of telepathy-haze -> libpurple
<cm-t> 2questiin about emoji: Read them (cf phone,s font) and type them
<seb128> is that different?
<CheeseBrg> So is the Gnome Software Center going to be the base for the new Ubuntu Software OR is it just a temp solution?
<cm-t> yes, reading just need a font, typing need a keyboard (hardware or software) layout
<cm-t> seb128
<CheeseBrg> QUESTION: So is the Gnome Software Center going to be the base for the new Ubuntu Software OR is it just a temp solution?
<uuart> just a font means that emoji are in black and white only :(
<cm-t> so reading easy to release, typing, more complex
<willcooke> CheeseBrg, it will be *the* solution
<CheeseBrg> willcooke:What does that mean?
<Laney> It will be the program to use to install software
<willcooke> CheeseBrg, GSC will be the software centre
<nommy> have you looked into app grid like Ubuntu MATE is using?
<willcooke> nommy, I think AppGrid is closed source
<mhall119> it is
<CheeseBrg> willcooke: Ok.
<kyrofa> I say leave flash off. Firefox will take care of prompting
<nommy> it's bsd or mit
<mhall119> oh, well it used to be proprietary
<kyrofa> Encourage its death
<core_apps_police> QUESTION: I will be able to reinstall my purchased apps with the Gnome Software Center?
<CheeseBrg> Thats what I was wondering. So Unity8 will have its own software center. Thus the Gnome Software Center is a Unity7 solution
<Trevinho> CheeseBrg: yep
<Laney> So's everything we talk about here
<mhall119> thanks everyone
<cm-t> Thanks
<CheeseBrg> So for the new Unity7 Software Center, do paid for apps need to be snaps? If not, what is the method to upload new apps or is that disabled?
<core_apps_police> Hope I can reinstall the games, if not it was just wasted money?
<willcooke> core_apps_police, they'll still work on 14.04
<willcooke> core_apps_police, but yeah
<seb128> core_apps_police, in any case software-center is not going away, it's still in the archive and you can keep using it
<willcooke> I would imagine that app devs would want to move to snap packaged apps, it makes their lives easier
<CheeseBrg> willcooke: And the new store will support snap apps?
<willcooke> CheeseBrg, yeah
<willcooke> CheeseBrg, well
<willcooke> there will be a Snap store which can be browsed/installed via the GSC
<willcooke> and on U8 there will be only a snap store via the scope
<CheeseBrg> So all current apps in the app store needs to be repackaged as snaps
<CheeseBrg> the paid for apps I mean
<willcooke> CheeseBrg, eventually, yes.
<CheeseBrg> OK
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-convergence to: Track: Convergence | Supporting legacy applications on Ubuntu Personal | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22609/supporting-legacy-applications-on-ubuntu-personal/
<tedg> Hmm, not even getting the countdown on the webpage.
<stephenw_> mhall119, I  think I need some help here
<kenvandine> i think hangouts are busted right now... i can't get to anything
<tedg> kenvandine: You broke all of hangouts instead of just the camera this time!
<kenvandine> indeed
<tedg> Time for the beauty classes.
<kenvandine> :)
<stephenw_> please stand by
<balloons> give me libertine or give me death!
<stephenw_> I'm not on my usual computer
<dobey> balloons: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0375920/?ref_=nv_sr_1
<alecu> balloons: lol
<dobey> balloons: spoiler: it's mostly death anyway
<bregma_> ahhhh
<bregma_> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYdyXtsUdGtOgUj6Ep80kY_CMNDiEtC6ujxIY07Y1XAQR2YIIA?hl=en-GB&authuser=0 for those who want to join
<balloons> dobey, alecu "He didn't resist temptation. He pursued it. "
<alecu> the temptation to run deb packaged X apps on snappy?
 * balloons realizes it all makes sense now. It's a Johnny Depp movie
<mhall119> stephenw_: sorry, I was away, do you stillneed help with the hangout?
<alecu> I keep refreshing, and I still can't see the stream in the summit page
<balloons> bregma_, we can't see you yet
<mhall119> bregma_: what's the youtube URL?
<alecu> bregma_: in the summit page, click on "Edit hangout details": http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22609/supporting-legacy-applications-on-ubuntu-personal/
<balloons> working on it now :-)
<kyrofa> Ah!
<kyrofa> Working now
<mhall119> I've updated summit
<mhall119> bregma_: stephenw_: you're good to start
<justCarakas> we see you
<mhall119> balloons: ^^
<tedg> Oh, heard people in the other room. Back! :-)
<mhall119> yes you're live now
<kyrofa> bregma_, you've been good for a while now
<balloons> bregma_, you are good to go
<dobey> running emacs on your fridge
<mhall119> vim for fridges!
<mrQ_> snappy for all
<Sweet5hark> LibreOffice compiles for room heating!
<dobey> rice krispies go in the pantry, not the fridge
<mrQ_> so we can use apt-get install on personal?
<dobey> no
<mhall119> QUESTION: will libertine apps be confined from each other, or just from non-libertine parts of the system?
<mrQ_> oh
<tedg> mhall119: They'll be in each container, there can be multiple per distro series or other archive.
<mrQ_> so how do you install gimp?
<mrQ_> snappy install gimp?
<dobey> the front end app for libertine
<tedg> mrQ_: libertine-launch apt-get install gimp
<mrQ_> oh x2
<tedg> mrQ_: Though long term there'll be a GUI
<dobey> you can run apt-get inside the container, but not the host personal system
<mrQ_> so you can use apt-get install
<mrQ_> ok, i see
<mrQ_> thanks
<mhall119> "enough rope to shoot yourself in the foot" :)
<mhall119> Libertine: makes mixing snappy and deb as easy as mixing analogies
<kenvandine> legacy app support has landed in content-hub
<mhall119> kenvandine: I was that video recently, cool stuff
<kenvandine> so the apps in the container could show up in the peer picker as destination
<tedg> Kinda, it's more like mixing a margarita and an elephant.
<kenvandine> that landed this week :)
<mhall119> kenvandine: how about as the requester? Can gimp use content-hub to get images to edit?
<kenvandine> no
<mhall119> planned?
<kenvandine> that would require changes to the apps
<kenvandine> no
<mhall119> you don't want to apply ugly hacks to GtkFileChooser?
<tedg> Yeah, I mean if someone in the community wanted to create a patch for GTK we'd be happy if someone built that and made it installable. But this is designed to be enough to limp.
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> it would be terrible :)
<kenvandine> and not all apps use that
<tedg> So you'd be able to write to a folder and have content hub find that.
<mrQ_> oh x3
<dobey> bregma_: i think you have yourself selected so other people talking don't get focused in the hangout
<mhall119> can someone un-click bregma_ so we can see who's talking?
<mzanetti> bregma_, can you please focus the video
<balloons> bregma_, indeed, click Chris so we can see it
<kyrofa> All I see is bregma
<dobey> yeah, ChrisTownsend's video is very small
<balloons> poor guy
<tedg> kyrofa: Heh, a dream or a nightmare ?
<kyrofa> There we go
<kyrofa> tedg, :D
<justCarakas> it is not in focus
<justCarakas> now it is
<justCarakas> :p
<mhall119> video is in focus, but not playing
<tedg> jdstrand: For instance things that require system level services won't work for instance.
<tedg> jdstrand: I'd expect most "leaf applications" to work.
<mhall119> screen recording apps I assume won't work
<mrQ_> so the legacy apps are running on xmir?
<mrQ_> in a container
<dobey> mrQ_: yes
<tedg> mhall119: They'd work for recording something in the same XMir ;-)
<mrQ_> dobey: thanks
<mhall119> true, which means only themselves if I understand bregma_ correctly
<tedg> mhall119: As long as you change you're definition of "work" we're good ;-)
<mhall119> tedg: yeah, I've tried that with my boss, it's not that easy :)
<mhall119> so what's going on with this video?
<alecu> yo dawg, you are about to watch a youtube video inside a hangout streamed thru youtube, so you can youtube while you hangout while you... tube, or something.
<dobey> mhall119: you don't like staring at a paused youtube video in a hangout?
<mrQ_> can we have the link to the video?
<balloons> bregma_, ChrisTownsend are we going to play the video or?
<mhall119> dobey: that's my new definition of "work" :)
<tedg> I hope that one day, we'll all be able to use the web through Google Hangouts.
<balloons> bregma_, we're staring at a blank youtube page
<mrQ_> it doesn't load all the video
<mhall119> ChrisTownsend: did you put it into fullscreen?
<tedg> ChrisTownsend: I think you've selected the browser but not the full screened window.
<tedg> ChrisTownsend: You need to select the window after making it full screen.
<mhall119> no, we can see the video fine
<balloons> it's locked to his video
<mrQ_> omg just give us the link :D
<balloons> bregma_, had it locked
<mhall119> well now it's unlocked :/
<mzanetti> :)
<dobey> can we get some designers to fix hangouts so people can understand how to use it? :)
<tedg> Technology sucks.
<mhall119> technology \o/
<mrQ_> enchanche url
<mrQ_> got it
 * tedg can't wait to get the video via cassette tape
<mrQ_> lol
<balloons> LOL
<mhall119> so what is the difference between libertine and puritine?
 * dobey sends tedg a betamax version
<mzanetti> awesome :D
<mrQ_> wat?? what is puritine?
<mhall119> QUESTION: so what is the difference between libertine and puritine?
<ChrisTownsend> Yeah, didn't realize that the fullscreen had to be selected.
<mrQ_> yes
<mrQ_> QUESTION: can you share the youtube link?
<ChrisTownsend> Sorry 'bout that.
<mhall119> you can un-select chris now
<tedg> Heh, it's fun to watch ChrisTownsend
<kyrofa> ChrisTownsend, strike a pose
<tedg> Dance developer, dance!
<ChrisTownsend> lol
<ChrisTownsend> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vtjTwJsfdJU
<mrQ_> THANKS
<mrQ_> ChrisTownsend: thanks
<mhall119> bregma_: so is puritine like a proof of concept or reference implementation of libertine?
 * tedg is very excited
 * mzanetti too
<balloons> QUESTION: How can we try this out for ourselves?
<balloons> QUESTION: Will this work for games or graphically intensive apps?
<justCarakas> QUESTION what if I have an app that doesn't work with it, will it be fixed or only the big programs
<mhall119> read: Steam
<tedg> balloons: It'll depend on the app, but for the most part XMir pulls the GL through directly to Mir. So for instance the WebGL aquarium demo worked well.
<balloons> QUESTION: How can we report bugs or provide feedback should we try it out after the session?
<tedg> justCarakas: Probably Canonical will have a set of applications that it supports, but as people have problems we'd be happy to work with them to get their fixes and problems addressed.
<mhall119> QUESTION: for apps that are .deb packaged but will run in Mir, can those run in libertine without X11?
<mhall119> QUESTION: and the opposite, an app that needs X11 but can be snap packaged, can those use libertine?
<tedg> mhall119: Yes, we have an explicit desktop file key that needs to be set.
<mhall119> tedg: you should be on the hangout answering these :)
<tedg> mhall119: Yes, we have an explicit desktop file key that needs to be set :-)
<tedg> Ah, well, you won't have a DISPLAY variable depending on the Desktop file :-)
<dobey> mhall119: do multi-windows apps like gimp and such, work well on mir?
<mhall119> dobey: not yet, but they're working on that
<tedg> jdstrand: It should just work if you add a "stage-packages: xmir"
<tedg> jdstrand: You'll get quite a bit added to your snap. But "should work"
<balloons> QUESTION: Any issues with devices? For instance, will my USB connected devices be ok? Can I scan, print, provide input without worry?
<mrQ_> balloons: has a question
<mrQ_> ^^
<tedg> Yeah, I can't imagine that we'd be able to support HW access.
<balloons> QUESTION: Any integration plans between the container and unity8 besides content hub? Or can we expect access issues like this with HW
<mrQ_> i guess it will be easier to just use a VM for legacy apps
<balloons> QUESTION: is networking done via bridge or ?
<dobey> tedg: how am i going to run the windows app in wine that i need to talk over a serial port? :)
<tedg> dobey: MS will sell you a Slate ;-)
<mrQ_> xmir wine exe
<dobey> tedg: i'll charge it to your card :)
<dobey> tedg: and be sure to only use it with  your wifi network, so it doens't upload my wifi passwords to the open internet ;)
<tedg> dobey: That's a feature!
<tedg> "Upload to NSA"™
<mrQ_> QUESTION: from where can we download Ubuntu Personal and how can we install it?
<mrQ_> there is one question
<kyrofa> mrQ_, video is a little delayed :)
<mrQ_> oh x4
<mrQ_> thanks kyrofa :D and all
<mrQ_> nice session
<balloons> thanks for the session guys!
<tedg> Thanks bregma_ ChrisTownsend jdstrand tyhicks !
<ChrisTownsend> Thanks!
<balloons> seems more fun to grill you from IRC I suppose
<tedg> Now to watch ChrisTownsend 's video :-)
<tedg> Love the recommended videos from this one.
<balloons> I'm definitely watching the wedge cake video
<ChrisTownsend> Wha???
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-convergence to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/convergence/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/04/%23ubuntu-uos-convergence.html
<tedg> ChrisTownsend: Cool progress on the GUI app.
<ChrisTownsend> tedg: Thanks:)
<thecoder15> yes just in time
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-convergence to: Track: Convergence | Developing Unity 8 | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22633/developing-unity-8/
<tsdgeos> Unity8 session starting in ~1 minute
<tsdgeos> Ok, let's go for it
<tsdgeos> https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/
<horses_o> is start?
<tsdgeos> should
<tsdgeos> i'm speaking
<horses_o> very cool
<CheeseBurg> I see nothing
<horses_o> i'm wathing your
<horses_o> yes black video but soon
<horses_o> ChanServ: tsdgeos speaking
<horses_o> in video
<horses_o> soon
<tsdgeos> can you see the video?
<tsdgeos> or just audio?
<chucka> I see and hear nothing
<horses_o> none is just a black rectangle
<CheeseBurg> nothing
<horses_o> with a starting soon text
<horses_o> Starting soon...
<tsdgeos> technical problems
<tsdgeos> mhall119: any help? it says live but people can't see me
<horses_o> turn camera on
<horses_o> is black becose camera is not on
<mhall119> tsdgeos: what's the youtube URL?
<horses_o> is over :(
<tsdgeos> ok
<CheeseBurg> oh no
<tsdgeos> i'll create another one
<horses_o> ok, then see you twomorow
<horses_o> bye
<mhall119> horses_o: it's not over
<horses_o> no?
<horses_o> oh
<mhall119> horses_o: just technical difficulties
<horses_o> is start?
<horses_o> i think i hear sounds
<mhall119> horses_o: working on it
<horses_o> ok
<CheeseBurg> The stream is over but the loading thing is still spinning
<horses_o> unity8 is better than wayland
<tsdgeos> ok give me a minute, should be on air at http://youtu.be/NblPnHrA1YQ soon
<mhall119> refresh the page to get the new video
<chucka> I can see video after refreshing
<icblnk> I can see the video as well
<horses_oO> i see now
<horses_oO> video
<CheeseBurg> REFRESH WORKS
<horses_oO> and hear keyboard
<tsdgeos> https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/
<horses_oO> QUESTION: why unity8? what was wrong with unity7?
<mhall119> lots
<mhall119> X11 == no confinement
<mhall119> compiz == requires X11
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/unity8/
<mhall119> compiz + nux == hard to develop and contribute to
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: I used the unity8 ppa on a virtualbox but it just freezes at login. Is that because of the drivers?
<horses_oO> canot compiling unity7 with mir?
<horses_oO> i see
<horses_oO> QUESTION: can compile unity8 on 14.04?
<tsdgeos> no
<horses_oO> 14.10?
<tsdgeos> no, see https://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/unity8/
<tsdgeos>  for the support
<horses_oO> only 15.04 and 16.04
<horses_oO> i not understand
<horses_oO> QUESTION: why not compile on 15.10?
<horses_oO> is not 15.10 the supported ubuntu now?
<mhall119> horses_oO: not on devices, they are still on 15.04
<horses_oO> QUESTION: what is ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay ?
<horses_oO> isn't 15.04 unsuported in 2 month?
<mhall119> not for devices
<kyrofa> horses_oO, phones will be using vivid for a while yet
<horses_oO> still not understand, can compile unity8 on 15.10?
<mhall119> no, 15.10 is missing dependencies
<horses_oO> but 15.10 is the current ubuntu and 15.04 is dead soon
<horses_oO> ok, thanks
<horses_oO> understand
<mhall119> unity 8 was never supported on 15.10
<horses_oO> but how to develop?
<mhall119> it was supported on 15.04 and will be on 16.04
<horses_oO> install 15.04?
<horses_oO> i have 15.10
<mhall119> horses_oO: that's a good question to ask tsdgeos
<tsdgeos> you need either 15.04 or xenial or a cheroot of those
<horses_oO> what is chroot?
<tsdgeos> it's explained in the page i linked
<horses_oO> tahnks reading
<h4ck3r> Chroot is an operation that changes the apparent root directory for the current running process and their children. A program that is run in such a modified environment cannot access files and commands outside that environmental directory tree. This modified environment is called a chroot jail.
<horses_oO> so is safe to install 16.04 chroot
<horses_oO> ok
<mhall119> horses_oO: it's a bit like a container, only more lightweight
<horses_oO> reading chroot link from doc, this is complicated https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<mhall119> so you could make a directory that contains a 16.04 install, then execute the build process in side that directory, with i thinking the directory is the whole system
<horses_oO> i understand
<h4ck3r> the directory act as FS
<horses_oO> the chroot documentation from unity8 page is very old is for lucid
<horses_oO> is working also on 15.10?
<mhall119> tsdgeos: ^^ we should get that updated
<tsdgeos> agreed
<horses_oO> oh qml looks script, easy
<horses_oO> how long to compile unity, not have strong PC
<josharenson> horses_oO: depending on what you mean by "not strong"... I can't see it taking more than 30 min
<horses_oO> pentium 4
<horses_oO> QUESTION: unity8 runs faster than unity7 on not strong pc?
<thecoder15> is this ovelr
<thecoder15> over
<h4ck3r> what is difference between unity8 and unity8-lxc
<tsdgeos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8
<horses_oO> h4ck3r: what is unity lxc?
<tsdgeos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/Checklists/Unity8
<kyrofa> h4ck3r, I believe unity8-lxc allows you to run unity8 within LXC
<h4ck3r> im on ubuntu 15.10 and i have searched for unity8 installation in this i got answer in form of installing unity8-lxc i dont kno what really it is
<josharenson> horses_oO:  Just timed it as I needed to do a clean build... I have a core i5 w/ 8gb ram and it takes  me ~5  minutes to do a clean build (with 3 jobs -j3) and thats with a bunch of chrome tabs open and streaming this talk
<h4ck3r> i think so
<horses_oO> josharenson: woa you have strong computer
<josharenson> horses_oO: :-)
<h4ck3r> code link for unity8?
<horses_oO> 5 min is very fast
<tsdgeos> https://code.launchpad.net/unity8/
<horses_oO> 5 min wait to open firefox :))
<tsdgeos> ok, end of video for me
<tsdgeos> i'll hang around for a few more minutes in case somebody has any more question i missed
<horses_oO> omg the unity8 code is so unintentionaly obfuscaded due to all the corner  cases     requierd for convergence that's not even... funny
<horses_oO> nice session 10/10
<horses_oO> udsbotu: is over
<horses_oO> udsbotu: the video is close
<tsdgeos> horses_oO: appreciate your comment :)
<horses_oO> thanks :D
<horses_oO> udsbotu: is over not 3 minutes
<udsbotu> horses_oO: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<horses_oO> oh
<horses_oO> now i feel stupid
<horses_oO> talking to the irc bot
<horses_oO> :((
<horses_oO> bye udsbotu
<tsdgeos> Ok, dinner time for me
 * tsdgeos waves
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-convergence to: Track: Convergence | Ubports (Ubuntu touch porting) Planning | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22643/ubports/
<LarreaMikel> no ubuports session?
<justCarakas> QUESTION can you tell a good joke to fill the time
<LarreaMikel> Good to see Marius! I have been  following his work on the opo forums
<LarreaMikel> The video is frozen.... the sound is ok
<LarreaMikel> ok
<LarreaMikel> QUESTION: What about the updates?
<LarreaMikel> the video is ok
<LarreaMikel> yes canonical updates
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: How much works on the CM version of Ubuntu touch?
<ahayzen> mariogrip, can you post the links into the etherpad ?
<Sarang> Lol sorry
<Sarang> I like flashing other Os like sail fish and Ubuntu  so what do you think it will get a bit  stable?   This month?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Will Ubuntu touch working on the OPO with things like calling working be your christmas gift to the world? ;P
<iz_late_> :((
<LarreaMikel> QUESTION: if someone tries to port using this CM base, do he have to host something in a personal server??
<Sarang> Yes you are right Wi-Fi calling is much more important than GPS I barely use GPS once a month
<iz_late_> i turn GPS off and tape the camera on android
<iz_late_> i'm 90% sure i have NSA in android
<Sarang> I vote for one plus one :)
<LarreaMikel> will prefer to see ubuntu touch in a xiaomi device... mi4c for example would be great
<iz_late_> why not kickstart porting ubuntu on phones?
<iz_late_> EXCLAMATION: let's kickstart ubuntu porting
<iz_late_> !
<ChloeWolfieGirl> We have a pateron
<wdehoog> QUESTION: I tried to port to Galaxy Tab 2 (P3110). Unfortunately nothing happens after flashing. No debug log at all. How can I proceed?
<iz_late_> i live in moldova, i can store the money here
<iz_late_> hehe
<iz_late_> ChloeWolfieGirl: link?
<wdehoog> yep is empty
<mariogrip> https://wiki.ubports.com/w/Bug_report
<ChloeWolfieGirl> https://www.patreon.com/ubports?ty=h
<iz_late_> thanks ChanServ
<iz_late_> ChloeWolfieGirl: sorry
<iz_late_> thanks
<wdehoog> you are right. it is not empty. but it shows nothing from my kernel.
<wdehoog> QUESTION: how can we build the same image s you have?
<Sarang> Talk about what you wanna talk about we will listen for Ubuntu
<LarreaMikel> maybe canonical could support this project...
<iz_late_> QUESTION: how do you like Ubuntu "Touch"? and do you think it needs   added in the future
<LarreaMikel> would be interesting to achieve more devices ported
<iz_late_> QUESTION: what can Canonical do to help you in porting Ubuntu?
<Guest69756> Is this a daily driver?
<iz_late_> QUESTION: what are your favorite ubuntu native apps?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Personally my faves are Telegram and podbird they're are amazing
<iz_late_> ChloeWolfieGirl: telegram2 runs so smooth <3
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: When will you only use ubuntu touch for you phone and have you tried telegram v2 its so much better :P
<iz_late_> :D
<Guest69756> Can we install Google apps on UbuntuTouch phone?
<G_to_the_W> Yes
<ChloeWolfieGirl> QUESTION: Do you think you'll port to alot of cheaper devices such as ones that are around 2 years old or  a few expensive new phones?
<iz_late_> Guest69756: yes but it's silly
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Guest69756:  depends not native apps no
<iz_late_> Guest69756: and i will not tell you how
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Guest69756: you can use most if not all there services though
<iz_late_> i like mariogrip :D
<ChloeWolfieGirl> mariogrip is cool :P
<iz_late_> such cool and smart
<Guest69756> There are certain apps which I absolutely need on daily basis. If it supports Gapps, it good to know.
<G_to_the_W> Do you think time is of the essence? Ubuntu announced convergence years ago when they tried to sell through kicksarter. Now they will be surpassed by Windows' continuum
<iz_late_> time and timing is everything
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Ubuntu touch on the OPO is the one I use the most but I need to keep my Xperia t around till everything works on the OPO
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Sent you the click ;P
<ahayzen> http://telegram.org/ :-)
<ChloeWolfieGirl> That makes sense :3
<Guest69756> Is this a daily driver now on OPO?
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Guest69756: nope doesn't do calls, camera, headphones yet
<Guest69756> Alright thanks
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Guest69756: welcome :P
<wdehoog> thank you as well
<Guest69756> Thank you for all of your hard work.
<deyannn> Thanks for summarizing! I missed like 50 minutes of this session!
<ChloeWolfieGirl> And telegram groups :P
<deyannn> Thanks for the work on this one!
<iz_late_> thanks mariogrip! best session today
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-convergence to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/convergence/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/04/%23ubuntu-uos-convergence.html
<ahayzen> thanks for the interesting session mariogrip :-)
<_Ridgewing> QUESTION: Is there a port for the new Nexus Google 5c etc ?
<_Ridgewing> What is the nick of the presenter on youtube ?
<_Ridgewing> mhall119: ping
<_Ridgewing> The video is fine on youtube .
<_Ridgewing> What channel are they using ?
<_Ridgewing> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> _Ridgewing: pong
<_Ridgewing> mhall119: All ok now, cheers.
#ubuntu-uos-convergence 2015-11-05
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-convergence to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/convergence/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/05/%23ubuntu-uos-convergence.html
<sgroimax> hey there mariogrip how is radio cell fix?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-convergence to: Track: Convergence | Convergence Q&A | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22640/convergence-qa/
<mhall119> getting everybody on, will start the broadcast in a couple minutes
<troll_dood> mhall119: :)
<mhall119> also,welcome everybody to the last day of UOS!
<Dragos> hello
<andrewlsd> greetings
<Dragos> hi andrewlsd
<jackult> hello everyone
<Dragos> hello devs
<troll_dood> hello
<Dragos> troll_dood: are u a dev?
<justCarakas> ello
<mhall119> going live now
<justCarakas> we can see you
<super_potatoe> hi all, iz late?
<Dragos> QUESTION:What is Convergence?
<mhall119> Ask questions here, starting with QUESTION in all caps
<mhall119> just like Dragos did :)
<Dragos> xD
<Dragos> phesktop
<Dragos> phone+desktop
<super_potatoe> QUESTION: why does it takes so long for qml apps to load on Ubuntu Phone, even the core apps like the dialer?
<Dragos> QUESTION:Is ubuntu phone 13.04 still usable?
<aquarius> QUESTION: there are a bunch of restrictions on phone apps which make quite a lot less sense on desktop (obvious one: background processes, but also lack of access to files, etc). Is there a plan to relax confinement on desktop-class devices, or will my desktop computer be restricted like it's a battery-poor phone once we have One Ubuntu across all devices?
<michelr> QUESTION: a phone app has her name in header. When running in desktop, it also  has  name in window title. Will that duplicate stay  in  final Unity8 ?
<Dragos> is ubuntu phone unity8 support desktop mode?
<super_potatoe> thanks
<mhall119> Dragos: you forgot QUESTION
<aquarius> QUESTION: is the capability for convergence (driving an external screen) going to be a required capability for future phones released with partners? Or might there still be phones which can't do it, like the existing Ubuntu phones can't?
<Dragos> yes
<bbrawner> QUESTION: Is Unity the only desktop environment that is being developed with convergence in mind? Will we see LXDE, XFCE, GNOME etc with convergence capabilities?
<Dragos> touch preview
<super_potatoe> QUESTION: will the next new Ubuntu phones will all be able to converge? and what will happen to the current bq and meizu sold? will be able to converge?
<aquarius> super_potatoe, the existing bq 4.5 and 5 and meizu mx-4 can't do convergence, sadly; that's a hardware thing.
<Dragos> mhall119: ubuntu touch preview 13.04
<zzarr> QUESTION: will I be able to use my Meizu MX4 with an external display in the future? (With bluetooth keyboard)
<Dragos> QUESTION:will you continue making *-preinstalled-phablet-armhf.zip ubuntu phone ?
<super_potatoe> QUESTION: what happened to the tablet mode? we haven't see any news for a long time
<justCarakas> QUESTION are there plans to allow external screens to connect over wifi so we don't need slimports
<aquarius> justCarakas, I'd really like that. Miracast or similar support would be great. Good question!
<Dragos> * means something
<Dragos> QUESTION:will there will be kde or lxde or xfce for ubuntu phone?
<Sutter> hi
<Dragos> QUESTION:what happened to ubuntu for android?
<super_potatoe> QUESTION: what are the minimum hardware requirements for Ubuntu Personal? for ex what GPU and drivers
<ahayzen> QUESTION: Will my unity8 laptop/desktop ever talk to my unity8 phone? so that when i get a notification on my phone it appears on my laptop (aka the same as what iOS/OS X currently does) and is there any timeline for this?
<zzarr> QUESTION: will I be able to write SMS and make phone calls from a computer in the same LAN as the phone?
<Geralt> Do you guys ever look to Wayland to help solve Mir issues?
<Sutter> QUESTION: I bought Meizu Mx4... it's possible that this phone 'll be never convergence????
<zzarr> sorry, my chatt application bugged
<zzarr> ohh, the hole message is there, but I could not see it
<aquarius> good question, zzarr. I'd like to see better communication between an Ubuntu phone and an Ubuntu desktop, when they're not the same device.
<Dragos> mhall119: ubuntu phone preinstalled armhf for phablet
<andrewlsd> Dragos: are you referring to a disk image?
<core_apps_police> QUESTION: Ubuntu for phones does not have background apps, but the desktop has. When we plug the phone to a monitor we will get "background-apps" running?
<michelr> QUESTION : is there a cpu arch preference for convergence ? ARM ou x86 ?
<Dragos> andrewlsd: yes
<justCarakas> QUESTION why not allow multi user mode on the phone that you can use for example to let your kids play on your phone
<zzarr> Ubuntu for Ubuntu :D
<Geralt> QUESTION: Do you guys work together with KDE Plasma Mobile developers? Also, doesn't Plamsa Mobile run on top of Ubuntu Touch?
<Dragos> QUESTION:if i connect an ubuntu phone to a monitor will unity transform to             desktop unity
<mzanetti-> QUESTION: speaking of integration between desktop & phone. Will general sync (contacts, Pictures, maybe music/videos) show up on the roadmap?
<kyrofa> mzanetti-, no server in the middle?
<mhall119> any other questions, keep them coming in
<Dragos> ok
<mzanetti-> kyrofa, didn't even think about details, but *somehow* would be nice already :)
<kyrofa> mzanetti-, easy to do via owncloud
<mzanetti-> kyrofa, not easy, no
<kyrofa> mzanetti-, but it might be nice to do it without a server
<kyrofa> mzanetti-, just on the same LAN or something
<michelr> QUESTION  : about data sync, what is the status of U1DB ?
<Dragos> mhall119: im romanian
<Dragos> QUESTION:Can i still get ubuntu for android?
<zzarr> QUESTION: how will legacy applications be implemented on a phone?
<Dragos> im using an custom android image
<justCarakas> QUESTION if I buy a slimport now for my nexus 4 will I be able to use it on the new convergent device ?
<Dragos> QUESTION:Did you know that im romanian?
<Geralt> QUESTION: Is the goal for a default Unity 8 still set for Ubuntu 16.10?
<mhall119> Dragos: I know now :)
<Dragos> QUESTION:Did u know that there is an app for ubuntu that lets you install mac os x apps on ubuntu?
<core_apps_police> QUESTION: We will get a ISO of daily builds for unity 8 like we have today for the 16.04 with unity7?
<zzarr> thanks for your answer
<ahayzen> QUESTION: If i had a desktop only application packaged as a click/snap is there a way, or a plan, to allow me to only make that launchable when running in a converged or desktop view. Or must all apps submitted to the store scale from mobile through to TV ?
<Dragos> QUESTION:How to install ubuntu tv?
<zzarr> QUESTION: are there any focus on USB C/Thunderbolt 3?
<Geralt> Awesome, thank you guys for the great answers!
<Dragos> there is
<Dragos> its called darling
<Merk42> lol check with us in 6months. unity8 is always "the release after the current dev"
<mzanetti-> Dragos, link?
<zzarr> Dragos, check the https://www.darlinghq.org/ page
<Dragos> i know the linl
<Dragos> *link
<Dragos> mzanetti-: https://www.darlinghq.org/ but you will need to compile it urself
<Markcortbass> #QUESTION: Do you plan to support OpenMobile ACL for Android apps on Ubuntu Phone? That would awesome http://www.openmobileww.com/#!acl-for-ubuntu/c1sz2
<Dragos> it was fun
<Markcortbass> * It's already working for Firefox OS and Tizen
<zzarr> thanks everyone, it have been a blast :D
<justCarakas> QUESTION what is your number 1 wanted feature
<Dragos> zzarr: dev?
<zzarr> Dragos, what do you mean?
<Dragos> are u a dev zzarr
<zzarr> Dragos, I'm a developer, but I'm not working for Canonical
<Dragos> ok
<Dragos> it was fun
<Dragos> :)
<zzarr> it was :)
<Dragos> xD
<mhall119> oSoMoN: are you setting up the hangout for the next session?
<ahayzen> thanks guys :-)
<Shankey> QUESTION - Does Ubuntu convergence will drain battery more than expected??
<Dragos> mhall119: it was fun :)
<oSoMoN> mhall119, can you set it up? not very familiar with doing that
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-convergence to: Track: Convergence | App Convergence | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22630/app-convergence/
<mhall119> oSoMoN: have you created on-air hangouts before?
<zzarr> I'm working on a device that handles a number of sensors (a sort of universal sensor platform)
<oSoMoN> nope
<mhall119> ok, I'll set it up then :)
<oSoMoN> thanks
<Dragos> chating with devw
<Dragos> chating with devs
<oSoMoN> I’m sure it’s not that hard, but I don’t want to delay the session just because I can’t find how to do it…
<Shankey> QUESTION - Does Ubuntu convergence will drain battery more than expected??
<oSoMoN> Shankey, anything that drains the battery more than expected is a bug
<Dragos> QUESTION: how can i join canonical?
<oSoMoN> Dragos, http://www.canonical.com/careers
<mhall119> Dragos: were you watching Jane's Q&A yesterday where she talked about that?
<Dragos> If you want to make a difference, make the move to Canonical
<Shankey> but how long ubuntu phones will hold the battery power while in convergence mode?? Any idea??
<Dragos> i was gone
<oSoMoN> mhall119, is the hangout ready?
<mhall119> oSoMoN: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfUUP7ctxyAqFWgSueYg2eaafj8DGxl2zXoY32Z7qcP-XV_JA?hl=en&authuser=0
<mhall119> trying to get Kaleo in here
<mhall119> Kaleo: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYfUUP7ctxyAqFWgSueYg2eaafj8DGxl2zXoY32Z7qcP-XV_JA?hl=en&authuser=0
<Dragos> can i install ubuntu phone on iphone?
<mhall119> Dragos: no
<Dragos> oh
<Dragos> can someone give me the link for next session?
<mhall119> Dragos: if you want to do fun things like that, iphone is the wrong device for you :)
<Elleo> Dragos: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22630/app-convergence/
<Dragos> ok
<Dragos> thanks
<Shankey> hey guys what if i have to watch movie during convergence then  how long ubuntu phone would hold battery power any idea about that??? i mean will it have the aqequate battery backup?
<Dragos> see ya in next session
<balloonsfan> bye
<Dragos> hi
<Kaleo> hi everyone :)
<karni> o/ :)
<mzanetti-> hi all!
<Dragos> QUESTION:youtube app for ubuntu phone?
<mzanetti-> Dragos, there is one in the store
<Dragos> really?
<mzanetti-> Dragos, https://uappexplorer.com/app/com.popey.youtube
<popey> \o/
<Dragos> video lag
<ildorn> QUESTION: how will the app security model from phones influence desktop apps in convergence?
<James_Mulholland> Hi all
<Dragos> QESTION:terminal app for ubuntu touch preview?
<kenvandine> preview?  i don't think we've called it a preview in at least 2 years :)
<Dragos> xD
<karni> google hangouts doesn't like sharing some windows
<karni> yeah, what Kaleo said, you'll have to share whole desktop
<boiko> oSoMoN: I think touch apps don't show up in hangouts, you can share the whole screen
<mzanetti-> oSoMoN, afaik it has troubles with qtquick2
<karni> yes we can see it
<mzanetti-> yep
<mhall119> is the video still playing? my desktop froze :(
<mzanetti-> mhall119, yep
<James_Mulholland> oSoMoN - We might have lost your video feed? (or maybe it's just us at the office?)
<James_Mulholland> It's back
<kenvandine> fine here
<karni> fine here
<Elleo> all good here
<mhall119> any questions for oSoMoN, go ahead and ask them in here
<renatu> yes
<nerochiaro> all good
<nerochiaro> was gone for a bit
<kyrofa> Yeah I haven't lost it
<kyrofa> QUESTION: The framerate of the video isn't great. Are the responsive changes animated in any way?
<mhall119> kyrofa: hangouts use a lot of compression, it's likely just that
<Kaleo> kyrofa, no animations on these yet
<kyrofa> Kaleo, obviously not incredibly important, but your "yet" implies that may be coming? Would be slick indeed
<Kaleo> kyrofa, neat possibility, no idea if there will be time to do that soon..
<Kaleo> ildorn, will get to your question after the demos
<Dragos> bye
<nerochiaro> oSoMoN: drag down first, then drag sideways to the folders. will be fixed with next release of SDK
<kyrofa> Kaleo, actually wait. For some reason I'm putting this in the same category as a responsive web design, where the web page is obviously meant to be resized during regular usage. However, are these designs simply to work on different form factors (i.e. devices)? In other words, when running in desktop mode (like it's running now) will it still change?
<mzanetti-> QUESTION: how touch-friendly is the wide-mode of the browser?
<kyrofa> Or is it more meant so that the same code will run on a phone and the desktop?
<kyrofa> In which case the transition between modes may not ever been seen
<mzanetti-> nice!, thanks! I was mostly concerned about the top-tabs being too small
<kyrofa> mzanetti-, good question
<mhall119> Kaleo: having trouble with the hangout?
<Kaleo> mhall119, with my internet actually
<Kaleo> mhall119, also I'm trying a much lower res to have a higher framerate
<mhall119> you can turn off your video feed, that sometimes helps
<Kaleo> mhall119, yeah, no it's back to normal :)
<bregma_> r7b
<mhall119> oSoMoN: developer.ubuntu.com is nice and responsive now :)
<kyrofa> Slashdot doesn't have a responsive design. You need to go to m.slashdot
<kenvandine> oSoMoN, the browser is shaping up very nicely!
<oSoMoN> kenvandine, slowly, but surely :)
<mhall119> kenvandine: it's my daily driver :)
<mhall119> if only gtalk plugin worked, I wouldn't have to use Chrome for UOS
<kyrofa> mhall119, yeah I have to use chrome as well, but it's to _watch_ the video. If I'm in the HO I can use firefox, haha
<kenvandine> i've been using webbrowser-app to watch all the UOS sessions this week
<mhall119> kyrofa: yeah, html5 videos should work, but I think the live stream needs flash
<kyrofa> It seems so. Unfortunate. I'll install it after :P
<kenvandine> i'm watching the live stream right now with it
<kyrofa> uninstall
<mhall119> ok, maybe I'm wrong
<kyrofa> kenvandine, do you have flash though?
<kenvandine> dunno :)
<mhall119> no flash on ubuntu webbrowser
<kyrofa> Heh
<kenvandine> i just installed webbrowser-app from the stable overlay ppa :)
<oSoMoN> no flash yet, but Chris is working on enabling it in oxide, and he’s pretty far along
<kenvandine> so the same version we have on the phone
<kyrofa> oSoMoN, the fewer browsers that support it the faster it will die, I say
<mhall119> oSoMoN: really? how is he doing that, using pepperflash or adobe's?
<oSoMoN> pepper
<mhall119> cool
<kenvandine> i'd rather not have flash :)
<oSoMoN> yeah, me neither, but it’s still big for a few use cases
<karni> QUESTION: if I right click on an item, will it show both "positive" and "negative" actions
<karni> by that I mean leading and trailing
<oSoMoN> boiko, wanna talk about the work that has been done on phone/messaging apps?
<karni> it was called Flashback I believe
<mhall119> ah yeah, flashback
<boiko> oSoMoN: well, messaging-app is halfway done only, need to use the bottom edge component from Kaleo
<karni> boiko: haha, hopefully "from Kaleo" is equivalent "from SDK" ^_^
<karni> we've had a bunch of components everybody used in their apps, yet they were not in the SDK for long :)
<boiko> karni: yep, it is :)
<karni> Kaleo: ah, thank you
<mhall119> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.1/Ubuntu.Components.AdaptivePageLayout/
<mhall119> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.1/Ubuntu.Layouts.ConditionalLayout/
<mhall119> https://developer.ubuntu.com/api/apps/qml/sdk-15.04.1/Ubuntu.Components.Units/
<jgdx> thanks
<karni> thank you guys
<rmescandon> thanks
<rmescandon> great session
<James_Mulholland> thanks all!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-convergence to: Track: Convergence | Designing Convergent Apps | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22632/designing-convergent-apps/
<karni> (not question) As a developer, I would prefer to have control of how many action items are collapsed (occasionally, I would like to collapse all, I won't get into reasons here). but I take this will only be possible with upcoming header implementation and some custom code, as this is not recommended behavior.
<faenil> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging/view/head:/src/Ubuntu/Components/1.3/Page.qml#L84
<faenil> karni: ^
<karni> Thank you guys, lovely :)
 * karni high-fives
<faenil> o/
<karni> Thank you
<James_Mulholland> I'll stick around here in channel until 17:00 if anyone else has anything they'd like to ask
<michelr> QUESTION : a phone app has her name in header. When using it in desktop, her name is also in window title. Will that duplicate stay in final unity8 ?
<michelr> QUESTION : so, do we still have to put app name in header ?
<naskoos> QUESTION: How does your approach differs from windows continuum? Do you also use a hub or just an HDMI and OTG?
<James_Mulholland> michelr - Duplicates would/should be avoided in those cases, so the title in the header area would not be shown if it is also present in the window title (decorations). The title space could then be used to communicate something else (the subject line of an email, for e.g.) or just contain only actions.
<James_Mulholland> naskoos
<James_Mulholland> naskoos - Well, contimuum will offer a "t’s a PC-like experience that’s powered by your phone." Where as Pocket PC will be an actual PC in your pocket that you can use in both ways :-)
<James_Mulholland> :)
<James_Mulholland> naskoos - so if a device has a big enough screen to use in windowed mode comfortably a user can do so, connecting a small screened device to a large display+KB+Mouse would allow and actual PC experience, not something approaching one
<James_Mulholland> *an actual PC experience
<naskoos> QUESTION: Will the current ubuntu phone devices (like meizu mx4) support the convergence feature, or better/special hardware is needed?
<karni> naskoos: I believe none of hardware released with Ubuntu will support this. It can be run with a Nexus 4, for instance, with an MHL to HDMI connector.
<karni> haha I got that wrong
<karni> none released support it.
<karni> certainly *new* Ubuntu hardware will support it, hopefully soon :)
<karni> I'm afraid current MX and BQ devices however, won't :(
<James_Mulholland> naskoos - Sorry. Yes I believe Karni is correct
<naskoos> QUESTION: When I'll use an external monitor (with keyboard and mouse) would it be possible to use other desktop managers like LXDE or XFCE?
<faenil_> oops...
<faenil_> it seems my connection dropped
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-convergence to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/convergence/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/05/%23ubuntu-uos-convergence.html
<faenil_> naskoos: did you get my reply about continuum?
<James_Mulholland> naskoos - I'm afraid I'm not certain. I'll see if I can chase up an answer for you.
<James_Mulholland> Thanks for tuning in all!
<naskoos> I have received an answer about continuum but not from you!
<faenil_> naskoos: currently connect a bluetooth mouse and keyboard is all you need to switch to the windowed Unity8 experience
<faenil_> connecting*
<faenil_> actually just the mouse is enough
<faenil_> additionally, you can connect an external monitor (via SlimPort/MHL, etc..)
<faenil_> naskoos: ^
<faenil_> naskoos: if you have a Nexus4 or Nexus7, you can already try the convergent experience! :) (BQ E4.5 and Meizu MX4
<faenil_> unfortunately don't have MHL/slimport support)
<faenil_> there you go :)
<naskoos> Thank you faenil_!
<faenil_> naskoos: no worries :)
<d_ed> mhall119: so to create my session I start a hangouts on air then copy the youtube link into the "edit hangouts details" -> broadcast URL
<mhall119> d_ed: yup, that's it
<mhall119> ping me if you need any help with it
<d_ed> thanks
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-convergence to: Track: Convergence | Plasma Mobile - A Brief Summary | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/meeting/22635/plasma-mobile-a-brief-summary/
<elopio> Hello.
<d_ed> hey all
<d_ed> I'll start the Plasma Mobile session in a minute or two, just let everyone get back from lunch
<d_ed> are people here?
<olaftheviking> yes
<elopio> d_ed: yes.
<mhall119> d_ed: got it all setup?
<d_ed> I thought so...
<d_ed> but the webpage says "please stand by"
<mhall119> d_ed: you're live now, video is working
<elopio> d_ed: I see you.
<mhall119> d_ed: there's a delay in the live stream of up to a minute or so
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<ovidiu-florin> d_ed: yes
<ovidiu-florin> I can see you
<karni> we can hear you, too :)
<ovidiu-florin> and hear you
<ovidiu-florin> again?
<ovidiu-florin> heeey Marco
<ovidiu-florin> I hear Daid talking but see Marco talking
<ovidiu-florin> what's happening?
<olaftheviking> notmart__: try turning on some lights in your room, might be less contrasty on the webcam
<elopio> the video is crazy in youtube.
<notmart__> olaftheviking: i tried before, this way the screen of the phone was *sligtly* more visible
<notmart__> even if still meh :)
<Mike101> Can vs. Will
<Mike101> This is getting more and more ridiculous. Another mobile OS?
<ovidiu-florin> not exactly
<elopio> Mike101: it's good. Their contributions will help many upstreams.
<ovidiu-florin> just the Userspace
<Mike101> I know, I know.
<Mike101> I am just sad that why the linux community just doesnt try to make one thing, and perfect it altogether...
<notmart__> video david was talking about: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=auuQA0Q8qpM
<d_ed> or is going to talk about, depending on lag...
<d_ed> :D
<ovidiu-florin> the youtube stream is broken, audio and video are not synced
<notmart__> right :)
<olaftheviking> Mike101: same reason why gtk, qt, e17 exists...
<ovidiu-florin> d_ed: who takes care of devices support?
<Mike101> olaftheviking: that is?
<karni> Mike101: freedom
<olaftheviking> Mike101: one thinks the other one is doing it wrong
<elopio> or both are right, but different.
<Mike101> I know, I want Linux to replace everything else but the thing is that it's not gonna is it? Instead of one thing to replace closed source software, we are just making more and more forks of open source software.
<ovidiu-florin> d_ed: what's libhybris?
<goddard> Did he say when he thinks this will be usable?
<ovidiu-florin> it is usable
<ovidiu-florin> by developers
<goddard> haha
<Mike101> By people?
<goddard> yeah
<elopio> who's people?
<ovidiu-florin> go where?
<Mike101> Orfinary people.
<elopio> ;)
<Mike101> Like my mother.
<ovidiu-florin> d_ed: how can we get involved?
<notmart__> #plasma, forums.kde.org and plasma-devel@kde.org
<Mike101> 12 months sounds quite quick...
<Mike101> and Ubuntu Phone's main feature is still not here after how many years?
<olaftheviking> which is the main feature?
<Mike101> Convergence??
<olaftheviking> ah that
<Mike101> Yep
<Mike101> That thing...
 * olaftheviking is not ubuntu phone user
<Mike101> I know but it takes time to make things like that
<Mike101> and KDE mobile can't just be built after 12 months
<olaftheviking> but maybe KDE has a better starting position
<Mike101> It's way to steep a margin.
<olaftheviking> you know, cause there is a working system already
<olaftheviking> unlike unity8
<olaftheviking> I mean, unity8 is still not out yet, is it?
<Mike101> No, but they have a working system.
<olaftheviking> so they have to do lots of from scratch
<Mike101> Like KDE Mobile.
<Mike101> To be honest, I prefer KDE Mobile but
<d_ed> on the other hand, that gives you a clean base with no legacy history. It's a trade-of
<olaftheviking> true words
<Mike101> The ideas behind multi-platform app support
<karni> olaftheviking: Ubuntu phones on the market run Unity 8. Yes, it's out.
<olaftheviking> karni: but not on desktop
<Mike101> But I just disafree with the margin
<olaftheviking> karni: Mike101 asked about convergence and how can KDE deliver in 12 months if ubuntu still hasn't
<olaftheviking> ...the convergence, that is
<Mike101> No
<Mike101> Not the convergence
<Mike101> The platform
<olaftheviking> right
<olaftheviking> tho convergence is part of the platform
<Mike101> Wait
<elopio> I think what you are doing with plasma is great. Thanks for the presentation d_ed.
<d_ed> thanks
<karni> olaftheviking: I see
<Mike101> I just read the part about there being a working model?
<karni> d_ed: well done
<olaftheviking> Mike101: yes
<notmart__> for us the shell was pretty much years of preparation, it was seen mostly on the desktop but the design was in this direction from the start
<Mike101> Riight
<Mike101> I thought you were just starting now ;)
<notmart__> but yeah, for us the hardest problem was mostly on the platform and hardware integration bits, that were solved by ubuntu
<Mike101> Approx 12 months to make everything relatively okay?
<d_ed> it depends on so many factors that it's not really worth saying
<Mike101> Who's notmart_
<olaftheviking> IF enough people work on it, then maybe
<d_ed> notmart__ is marco
<d_ed> the other guy in the video
<Mike101> Marco?
<Mike101> Riight
<notmart__> me and d_ed mantain plasma, both on the desktop and on the phone
<notmart__> together other people
<Mike101> Well, have you considered porting it for devices after you are done?
<Mike101> Just out of curiousity.
<d_ed> we all got Nexus 5's for consistency
<d_ed> and someone has already put in on a 1+
<olaftheviking> and there are couple other models where it works
<d_ed> someone from the community
<notmart__> but in principle it should work on any device where ubuntu phone is working
<d_ed> which is what we want to build and grow, so who knows.
<Mike101> I know a few people who work for Xiaomi, perhaps I can ask them to port once this is built?
<Mike101> Well, I am one of them but
<olaftheviking> you could get the devs some phones for testing then
<d_ed> sure, lets exchange email addresses
<olaftheviking> *wink wink*
<Mike101> Can you start a separate chat, invite me and then come back here? I don't think it's a good idea to share it in the wild.
<Mike101> Kay, cheers.
<notmart__> yeah, via email sounds better
<Mike101> Switched emails with d_ed.
<notmart__> cool
<Mike101> Assuming there is somewhere we can work with that, I will contact back with who you can contact :)
<mhall119> d_ed: I'm writing a summary of sessions from the convergence track, can you give me a couple bullet points from what you convered in your session I can use to describe it?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uos-convergence to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1511/convergence/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/11/05/%23ubuntu-uos-convergence.html
